# Mold around AC vent



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Not sure if this fits here or not, but wife noticed some mold on the ceiling around an AC register yesterday. Wondering what in the world to do/who to call to get this checked out? I'm concerned about just calling anyone as I don't want some dude telling me that I need to remodel my entire house to get rid of mold. House was basically remodeled 6 years ago. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

http://moldinspector.wordpress.com/2008/01/06/two-common-causes-of-ac-mold/


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

call ac fixer on here. he's a sponsor on here and can tell you what is causing your mold. he is very honest and knows his stuff. tell him carry sent ya. you won't be disappointed. since you are in austin, he might be able to advise you over the phone. in commercial settings i have seen vent rust from condensation because they weren't properly insulated.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> call ac fixer on here. he's a sponsor on here and can tell you what is causing your mold. he is very honest and knows his stuff. tell him carry sent ya. you won't be disappointed. since you are in austin, he might be able to advise you over the phone. in commercial settings i have seen vent rust from condensation because they weren't properly insulated.


I think this about hits it on the head. If you are seeing condensation / moisture that generally means you are introducing unconditioned air / heat into the equation. Reason your coil has a pan.

Simple example is when you pull something out of the fridge it will get condensation on it.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Take them off, spritz them with a little Clorox,put them back, no problem this is normal and nothing to worry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The duct has a leak causing condensation, get up there find it and seal it.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Snap a pic and show us. Sometimes the duct is not sealed to Sheetrock and it pulls in infiltrated air from attic. Show us a pic of what it looks like.


----------



## dorado172 (Mar 11, 2011)

*mildew not mold*

condensation problem... it is mildew not mold clean and correct the air problem not a health risk like a mold issue


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Is it only one vent that you've noticed the mildew growing on? Generally it is an air leak our insulation breakdown that causes this issue but if you're having this issue with other registers it may be another issue with your system.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

*mold*

If you have actual mold alot of ac guys try to sell a blue light cost 500 to 1000.00. Instead shut down the cooling on your ac unit and run just the fan. Then from the air intake take out filter and spray Lysol into the intake use four to five cans. It will be a strong smell form th Lysol for awhile but it will kill the mold in the junction box and all vents.


----------



## chipnbud (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the post and responses. I have a similar issue with one vent. This is very helpful and give me a direction to cure the mildew.
Chip:mpd::an6:


----------

